# Full size pickup gas mileage



## jar546 (May 16, 2011)

This is the first time that I ever had anything like this.  It could be even better if I was not such a lead foot at times.  Not bad for a full size 4x4 with extended cab.


----------



## brudgers (May 16, 2011)

The Cooper gets a bit over twice that - at "I'm not even going to ask you if you know how fast you were going" speeds.

Glad you made it back safe.


----------



## jar546 (May 16, 2011)

> Stayed off the highway for most of the trip and set the cruise to 2mph under the speed limit.


If you did that around here the Troopers would think your running drugs.Sorry Jeff, meant to reply yet somehow edited your post and can't get it back???


----------



## brudgers (May 16, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Went on a trip to NJ for the weekend.  Stayed off the highway for most of the trip and set the cruise to 2mph under the speed limit.  Wish I did that for the whole trip so I can break 20 gpm.


I do the same thing with the van - sometimes - drive like a bluehair.

What kills the mileage is acceleration more than speed (though pushing a brick through the air at high speed does use more gas).


----------



## tbz (May 17, 2011)

Jeff,

Pretty Impressive,

My service truck is a 2006 Dodge 2500 extended CAB (4 door) 4x4 and with all the tools, racks and equipment scales out at 8,200 lbs.

We run mid grade 89 octane in it and average 16-18 miles per gallon around town all the time

Would love to know what I would hit empty weight on highway, but work trucks are for work.


----------



## bgingras (May 17, 2011)

my k2500 gets a whole 11.5 mpg


----------



## Mac (May 17, 2011)

I slowed down to a couple miles below the limit and my mileage increased by 10%!


----------



## Mule (May 17, 2011)

To heck with gas mileage! I've got the truck I want. It is very comfortable. The Grandkids can fit in the back seat. I've still got room to haul stuff in the bed. I've got the money for gas to put in it (right now anyway). So.......away we go!!!!!!!!!

2007 GMC 1/2 ton 4dr new body style..........14MPG......stop and go traffic is 99% of my driving. Haven't taken it on a road trip to find out what it will do.......


----------



## brudgers (May 17, 2011)

BTW, congratulations on the new ride.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 17, 2011)

I got a 2009 F150 six months ago and get 14-19.  Compaired to my old F250 it's great.  Then they come out with that eco-***** in the 2011..........figures.


----------



## KZQuixote (May 17, 2011)

My Ford 7.3 Power Stroke never does any better than 12 MPG. With diesel at 10% or more higher than gas I ride the bike.

Bill


----------



## inspecterbake (May 17, 2011)

2003 dodge 2500 cummins diesel 21 mpg all day long


----------



## Alias (May 17, 2011)

My truck is a 2002 Dodge Dakota 5 speed with a shell, not quite a full size but it gets good gas mileage. About 20 MPG around 'town', 22 MPG+ on the highway depending on which highway I'm on. Mountain roads, about 22 MPG, I-5 about 24 MPG. With gas at $4.399 a gallon, good MPG is a necessity.


----------



## TimNY (May 17, 2011)

13-14mpg city in the Suburban.

Expensive, but the best vehicle I've ever had.  Fits the kids, the dog, the parents.. all at the same time.


----------



## mn joe (May 17, 2011)

2001 F250 4 X 4, 8 foot box, 4 door, V-10 gas.  12 MPG with P.U. camper and 2 horses in the trailer across South Dakota at 70 mph last summer.  12 MPG empty with a tail wind downhill any other time.  It's a great tow vehicle, but a darned expensive toy!

Joe


----------



## jar546 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## RJJ (May 17, 2011)

Well I have had 250's and have the same 150 so get use to the fuel gauge being on empty.


----------



## beach (May 17, 2011)

Mule, I have the same truck as you, 2007 GMC 1/2 ton, new body style, four door (short bed) etc. and averaged 16.9 MPG for 253 miles last weekend, doing around 80+ MPH (staying with the flow of traffic in a 75 MPH zone) LOVE my truck!


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 17, 2011)

My work truck is a 2000 Dakota 3.9L loaded; 140k mi. just went to 20 mpg from 18 mpg owing to warmer weather.  Family vehicle 2002 Dakota Quad 4.7L loaded; 150k mi. avg 18 mpg.  I drive like making a huge carbon footprint going out of style; the thing that reduces the gas mileage the most is using the brakes unnecessarily.


----------



## FM William Burns (May 17, 2011)

Jar,

My 09 looks just like yours except Red/Gray.  I love it but shreeked a bit driving it down the fence row and in the woods in November/December to get my Bucks.  I do love towing the 19' Lund though...it's like a cool summer breeze


----------



## Alias (May 18, 2011)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> My work truck is a 2000 Dakota 3.9L loaded; 140k mi. just went to 20 mpg from 18 mpg owing to warmer weather. Family vehicle 2002 Dakota Quad 4.7L loaded; 150k mi. avg 18 mpg. I drive like making a huge carbon footprint going out of style; the thing that reduces the gas mileage the most is using the brakes unnecessarily.


Francis -

My Dakota is similar to your work vehicle, 3.9L V6, not a 4x4 though.  I love having a standard transmission!  I can downshift when coming off the passes and not have to use the brakes.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 18, 2011)

Alias said:
			
		

> Francis -My Dakota is similar to your work vehicle, 3.9L V6, not a 4x4 though. I love having a standard transmission! I can downshift when coming off the passes and not have to use the brakes.


Overall brakes are cheaper to replace than a clutch and truing the flywheel. The technique is coasting and learning how to use the friction of turning to slow vehicle down. Generally fuel consumption creates energy and momentum force movement; friction or waste of heat is the inverse of that energy efficiency.


----------



## pwood (May 18, 2011)

wood/work truck, 1969 GMC i/2 ton 350 v8 with 480,000 miles . original motor and i've had it since 1973. smokes like a tire fire and gets 6-8 mpg.  other truck '03 nissan frontier 4x4 v6 4 door with 230,000 miles. oil changes and timing belts and 1 battery so far.


----------



## Alias (May 18, 2011)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Overall brakes are cheaper to replace than a clutch and truing the flywheel. The technique is coasting and learning how to use the friction of turning to slow vehicle down. Generally fuel consumption creates energy and momentum force movement; friction or waste of heat is the inverse of that energy efficiency.


Yep, coasting is a lot of fun!  Wheeeeeeeeee!


----------



## jar546 (May 22, 2011)

Improving!


----------



## docgj (May 23, 2011)

Jar,

Is that the new ecoboost engine? I just purchased an 2009 F150 with 5.4 3.73 rear to tow the horse trailer.  I get around 16 MPG daily driving. Gets a little over 10 MPG towing the trailer(very hilly). Sweet truck though, very comfortable(Platnum pkg), and lot of great features for towing.

Keep us posted.

docgj


----------



## jar546 (May 23, 2011)

Yes on the ecoboost.  The reason I bought it.  My 2006 had the 5.4 Triton engine with similar gas mileage to yours.


----------



## docgj (May 23, 2011)

Drive an 2003 Ranger for work.  Only get 17 to 18 with it. Purchased it in 2005  with 30,000 miles on it. Now have 240,000 with normal wear and tear maintenance. When we were looking for a truck to tow the horse trailer...I almost went to another manufacture but decided that if the Ranger lasted with all the back roads I drive I had better stick with Ford. Seems to have the power to pull it. Do you do any towing? What gear ratio?

docgj


----------



## FredK (May 23, 2011)

jar546 said:
			
		

> Yes on the ecoboost.  The reason I bought it.  My 2006 had the 5.4 Triton engine with similar gas mileage to yours.


You pull a trailer with it yet?  Thinking of going that way with an 12 model if things work out.


----------



## DRP (May 23, 2011)

pwood said:
			
		

> wood/work truck, 1969 GMC i/2 ton 350 v8 with 480,000 miles . original motor and i've had it since 1973. smokes like a tire fire and gets 6-8 mpg.  other truck '03 nissan frontier 4x4 v6 4 door with 230,000 miles. oil changes and timing belts and 1 battery so far.


Wow, good engine. My beater is a '80 Dodge W150 4x4 360 CID posi front and rear, 504,000 miles, 4 engines ( 2 were "emergency" engines on the road), back on the original for the past ~200k, Edelbrock 4bbl and towing cam. Aside from the odd stuck car it has been hooked to concrete trucks, building supply trucks, a stuck semi, multiple trees and a couple of buildings that are no more. 7-10 mpg, it'll hit 12 in the flatland. Daily drivers are a Ranger and a CRV. The one in the barn is a '35 Dodge 1/2 ton, going to switch the flattie to one of those newfangled overhead valve things. Not expecting great mileage but it should be able to really get lost.


----------



## TJacobs (May 26, 2011)

Had a 1989 Ford F250 extended cab with a full-ton suspension (ordered the truck). International/Navistar diesel automatic/no overdrive...got 12 mpg with a tailwind downhill...had 80 sheets of 1/2-inch drywall in the back and it could have carried more but my cap was in the way. Had 200K+ on it when I got rid of it.  I miss that baby...


----------

